# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  Driver for Nokia

## yassin55

*Driver for Nokia DKE-2, DKU-2, CA-42, CA-53, CA-70, CA-101,*  *CA-101D, CA-179*          *Downloads for Nokia Data Cables in Arabic  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## king a7med

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ameerl

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ra10chid

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ricouu

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## king a7med

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## محمود المصرى

مشكوووور

----------


## حسين خطيب

جازاك الله خيرا

----------

